# MAC Product of the Year 2006



## Eemaan (Dec 11, 2006)

That time of year again!!!


What has been your MAC holy grail most fabulous product revelation for 2006 this time? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





mine has got to be

B-Rich Eyeshadow from the technacolor collections 
Shooting Star MSF 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Your turn!!!


----------



## a914butterfly (Dec 11, 2006)

hyper real foundation - i use it everyday
2nd runner-up is graphblack technacohl eyeliner
and im really in love with the zandra pink lipstick and zandra pink z-gloss!!


----------



## Indigowaters (Dec 11, 2006)

Pompous Blue e/s from the Technacolor collection for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love that shadow! It’s so rich and goes on really well. Plus, it’s in high demand.


----------



## lemurian (Dec 11, 2006)

I suspect that something from Danse will usurp it, but Waternymph e/s wins best of 2006 at this point.


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Dec 11, 2006)

Porcelain Pink MSF and Passionate e/s


----------



## jennystalin (Dec 11, 2006)

sun under TLC


----------



## poddygirl (Dec 11, 2006)

Summer neutral e/s and Shooting Star msf


----------



## sharyn (Dec 11, 2006)

Pink Source e/s


----------



## vivaXglamlove (Dec 11, 2006)

Studio fix fluid
shooting star msf


----------



## iiifugaziii (Dec 11, 2006)

Studio Fix Fluid!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ascella (Dec 11, 2006)

Shimpagne MSF


----------



## LadyLaundale (Dec 11, 2006)

Studio Fix Fluid, Loose Blot and those lovely Touchup Concealer Sticks


----------



## Pascal (Dec 11, 2006)

Overgrown Eye Shadow from Culturebloom


----------



## Bernadette (Dec 11, 2006)

This is a toughie but I'm gonna go with Rockocco l/s :ilike:


----------



## BlahWah (Dec 11, 2006)

Wow, tough choice!  I'd love to say Pompous Blue and Overgrown (most different for me), but Tres Cher l/g and Lovemate l/s are it.  Bold, different, gorgeous and so match-able!


----------



## greatscott2000 (Dec 11, 2006)

shooting star MSF for me


----------



## Char1986 (Dec 11, 2006)

subtle pigment!


----------



## flowerhead (Dec 11, 2006)

Violet underground khol, because it pops my grey eyes...i love it!


----------



## claresauntie (Dec 11, 2006)

Subtle.


----------



## betseyjohnson (Dec 11, 2006)

tough one! for eyes its gold dusk, for lips i would have to say deep attraction or wild bout you


----------



## ledonatella (Dec 11, 2006)

Studio Fix Fluid & Plushglasses!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## awrora (Dec 11, 2006)

Shell Pearl Beauty Powder and Spring Up e/s


----------



## amethyst_star (Dec 11, 2006)

Subtle Pigment is my #1 product of 2006


----------



## prinzessin784 (Dec 11, 2006)

Shell Pearl beauty powder and Shooting Star MSF!


----------



## Kristen (Dec 11, 2006)

Graphic brown fluidline for suuuure. Show Coral chromeglass is my all time favourite lippie. VGVI lipstick and lipglass are my favourite fall/winter lips


----------



## Cdjax (Dec 11, 2006)

I'd have to go with Lily White Pigment. Love it!


----------



## coachkitten (Dec 11, 2006)

My favorite products of this year Sheer Mystery Poweder in Light and summer neutral e/s


----------



## Colorqueen (Dec 11, 2006)

Delphic and Ostentatious Fluidliners.  I absolutely LOVE those colors for eyeshadow and liner.  Jadeye fits in that duo too- so I guess i would have to say that trio.  

Although I love the Nordie's special FL too.


----------



## moonrevel (Dec 11, 2006)

I'm pretty much torn on this one between Jadeye and Graphic Brown Fluidliner.  In general, I LOVED most of the new Fluidliners this year, but if I had to pick, I would say that my product of the year is Graphic Brown.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Dec 11, 2006)

-#205 brush
-Glamoursun lipglass
-Fountainbleu eye shadow
-Plushglass
-MSF Naturals
-Lip Varnishes-Especially Polish Me Pink
-Zahndra lipstick
-See Thru Lip Stains

My "Wow, I am really surprised that I like this" product: Delineate fluidline

Oh crap!  I know I am forgetting one product or another.  It all just blends together by the end of the year!


----------



## coachkitten (Dec 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_-#205 brush
-Glamoursun lipglass
-Fountainbleu eye shadow
-Plushglass_

 
How could I forget about the 205 brush!  That brush is amazing!


----------



## depecher (Dec 11, 2006)

I have to say that Penned is my favorite product by far. I wish this were permanent. It's stunning!


----------



## XoXo (Dec 11, 2006)

Crystal rose and Orangedescence lipglasses. Also Zandra lipstick. LOVE THEM. Also, shooting star, waternymph, shimpagne, studio fix fluid, Gold dusk & Softwash grey pigments.


----------



## PigmentJunkie (Dec 12, 2006)

MSF in Light


----------



## maxcat (Dec 12, 2006)

If I had to pick ONE... Matte MSFs. 

But other things I'd like to see made permanent... Waternymph, Aquavert, Pompous Blue and Pink Slip shadows... 
Red No.5 Lipstick. Charge twice as much, I don't care!!
Graphic Brown, Nightfish and Penned fluidlines.
Stray Rose and Desirous blush.


----------



## BlahWah (Dec 12, 2006)

^ Desirous blush, how could I forget that one?!  I'd definitely bid to make that one perm!


----------



## daturahoney (Dec 12, 2006)

Studio Fix Fluid.


----------



## saturnine11 (Dec 12, 2006)

overgrown e/s! - i got bitter right after i got this, and i think i almost prefer it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. viva glam VI l/g - i thought this would look so bad on me so i put off getting in, but then i caved and i love it. entremauve pigment - most people seem to hate this, but it goes on so lovely for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and i'll agree with all the praise for studio fix fluid as well.


----------



## cherrycola (Dec 12, 2006)

Amuse e/s duos - I have Brightside/Gallery Gal and am getting SO much mileage out of it


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Dec 12, 2006)

So far i'm gonna go with Deep Attraction Lipstick and Pompous Blue e/s. Those are the items I seem to have worn the most.


----------



## calbear (Dec 12, 2006)

Ohh there are soo many good items for me but my top two are Studio Mist and  natural MSF's.

But I am really loving soo much like Wild About You, Graphic Brown, Sweetie Cake l/g, Waternymph, #188, Passionate, and Suspicion.  I'm sure I'll remember some more fav's later but I'm still using these items ALOT!


----------



## mm87511 (Dec 12, 2006)

Shimpagne MSF

runner up is Shooting Star


----------



## Joke (Dec 12, 2006)

summer lily cream blush from Catherine Deneuve, no doubt


----------



## jpohrer (Dec 12, 2006)

Here are mine: Flowerosophy, Goddess l/s, Waternymph, Smoked Eye palette, Sunsparkled Pearl, Shy Angel.


----------



## user79 (Dec 12, 2006)

Rich Ground fluidliner
15 Minutes lipstick
Pompous Blue e/s


----------



## Glitziegal (Dec 12, 2006)

Studio Mist Foundation for me.  Finally I have found my perfect foundation.

Notable mentions to Shooting Star MSF, and Summer neutral eyeshadow


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Dec 12, 2006)

*Lune B.C.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*

_*Sweetie Cake Liner Pencils *_

*Sunpepper P/ment*

*B Ric. E/S
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

*S. Pearl Beauty Powder*


----------



## caffn8me (Dec 12, 2006)

Avant Gold MSFs (I have all of them) and the 188 brush


----------



## hull_d (Dec 12, 2006)

#205 brush without question - I finally have lashes with no clumps (even the tinsy bottom ones)


----------



## merleskaya (Dec 12, 2006)

Top product for me:  Tres Cher lipglass
Runner up:  the natural MSFs (I love my Medium!)

merleskaya


----------



## Pure Vanity (Dec 12, 2006)

Shimpagne MSF


----------



## mrstucker (Dec 12, 2006)

*Fav product*

#205 brush - FINALLY eyelashes!!!
Avant Gold Natural MSF in Medium (flawless skin, yay!)


----------



## foxyqt (Dec 12, 2006)

Waternymph!


----------



## Eemaan (Dec 12, 2006)

how could i forget factory made lipglass and gilded kiss lipgelee


----------



## Designergirl9 (Dec 12, 2006)

azreal blue pigment..it has a pretty silver blue look on my eyes and with smokey liner its hot.


----------



## neotrad (Dec 13, 2006)

Definitely the 15 Minutes lipstick & the Illusionary/Burning Ambition duo eyeshadow!!!


----------



## CWHF (Dec 13, 2006)

Springsheen blush.  Love this.


----------



## styrch (Dec 13, 2006)

Lithograph f/l


----------



## afterglow (Dec 14, 2006)

Viva Glam VI lipstick, hands down!


----------



## Firebabe (Dec 14, 2006)

Pigments!!!


----------



## mskitchmas (Dec 14, 2006)

Lip Varnishes, esp. Bronze and Branzen, Pink Patina and Warning!
Studio Mist Foundation


----------



## shabdebaz (Dec 15, 2006)

Studio Fix Fluid
Plushglasses


----------



## lindseylouike (Dec 15, 2006)

Innuendo e/s
(also Flirty Number e/s--but was that released the end of last year??)


----------



## als1626 (Dec 16, 2006)

Amber Russe Lipgelee - kind of a boring choice, but anything I've used half up of in about a month has to be a favorite for me. Love the color and texture.  Thunder eyes quad too - I love Scarab and am already stressing about running out of it.


----------



## urbandoll (Dec 16, 2006)

Lithograph fluidline, Deeper Bronze Face & Body Bronze FX


----------



## TM26 (Dec 16, 2006)

I am going to go with the soft sparkle pencils from the sweetie cake collection. This was my first collection from Mac.
Also the velvet 6 smoked eyes. I love this so much!
Runner ups are bright side/gallery gal e/s duo from Amuse collection, porcelain pink msf, plush glass, gemshine lip gelee and jewelmarine.


----------



## serendipityii (Dec 17, 2006)

No one mentioned the 182? 
182 owns my life.


----------



## MACgirl (Dec 17, 2006)

maidenchant and lune blushcreme pearl
flowerosohpy lustreglass
pompus blue eyeshadow
ciao, manhattan lipglass


----------



## princess (Dec 17, 2006)

If I am allowed only one choice it will be Viva Glam VI lipglass.


----------



## honeebee (Dec 17, 2006)

Studio Fix Fluid 
Natural MSF - Medium Dark
Entice Lipglass


----------



## ginger9 (Dec 17, 2006)

Graphic Brown f/l
Formal Black Intense Eyes Palette
Sunpepper


----------



## MAChostage (Dec 18, 2006)

For me it's Sex Ray l/g.


----------



## girlambrosia (Dec 18, 2006)

Thunder Quad, and I really, really dig Casanova l/s from the Red Lips pouch. Yum


----------



## GalleyGirl (Dec 19, 2006)

Shimpagne MSF & Flowerosophy lipglustre


----------



## lsperry (Dec 19, 2006)

First started using MAC in Feb 2006. So, there are sooo many things I fell in love with this year!

But my No. 1 product is entremauve pigment – been looking for this color my whole life!! And close behind it is the Holiday/Formal Black cool eyes palette. Bought 2 of each! Lip product is Rouge Noir lipstick – bought 3 of these!

Honorable mentions – Pompous Blue and Wait Till Dark eyeshadows – great as shadows and liners – used wet or dry! Scored 2 add’l pompous blue shadows at the CCO. AND I almost forgot to mention the natural MSF in dark along with the 187/188 brushes.


----------



## erinmosh (Dec 20, 2006)

definitely shooting star MSF.


----------



## bobbichris (Dec 21, 2006)

Smoked Eye Palette and Viva Glam VI l/s and l/g


----------



## krys (Dec 21, 2006)

182 Brush
Sunsparked Pearl Beauty Powder
Smoked Eye Palette
Shooting Star MSF


----------



## coachkitten (Dec 21, 2006)

Looking at everyones favorites makes me want to go play with all my stuff I have neglected this year from all the new collections!


----------



## Luxurious (Dec 21, 2006)

cellopink lipgelée!!!
and i use blot powder loose everyday


----------



## Luxurious (Dec 21, 2006)

well...actually natural MSF is AWESOME but now i'm much paler and can't use medium dark. i would need light or medium


----------



## deathcabber (Dec 21, 2006)

Sunnydaze - wear it at least 3x a week!
Sweet William and Blossoming Blushcremes


----------



## semarie (Dec 22, 2006)

natural msf in medium 
shooting star msf
shell pearl beauty powder
warm eyes pallette
nightfish fluidliner


----------



## HotPinkHeels (Dec 22, 2006)

*Strawberry Blonde lipstick
*Lily White and Apricot Pink Pigments
*Graphic Brown Fluideline
*MSFs-all of them!


----------



## dreamqueen (Dec 22, 2006)

Definately natural msf and shimpagne msf 

I could not be without either one!


----------



## Dnwrdsprl (Dec 22, 2006)

I would have to say Porcelain Pink MSF, Wait Till Dark E/S, Rouge Noir Lipstick, and all the shadows from the A Mode collection (Persona/Screen Vinyl being my fave).  Can't wait for the new MSF's from the Danse collection!!!!


----------

